# Possible seizure????



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Guys my hedgehog has had trouble with bleeding and then it stopped for two months 
It recently came bk on friday so I got her to the vets Saturday morning 
She gave antibiotics and treated her for notes and fleas as she's scratching a lot and also treated her for an ear infection 
My question is tonight I was feeding her and she went into some kind of a seizure or spasm it was scary ..it lasted for about 12 seconds ad then she just acted as if nothing happened 
What could it be?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Is the blood in her urine again? I don't know what else to tell you about that that we haven't already said, to be honest. This has been an ongoing problem for months and has happened numerous times - if the vet hasn't checked to verify whether the blood is uterine or from her bladder yet, they need to. Clearly the problem isn't getting solved with antibiotics, and the cause needs to be found. If it's a bladder issue, there could be a root problem that needs to be treated rather than repeatedly throwing antibiotics at it. If it's uterine, she needs to be spayed.

What was the medication used to treat for mites & fleas? Do you have her on wood bedding?

I have to ask, does your vet have hedgehog experience? Are they quite sure she has all of these issues? Because this isn't the first time she's gone to the vet and been diagnosed with multiple issues all at the same time. That makes me suspicious - either the vet doesn't have much experience to know what's going on, or I would suspect something big going on causing all of the smaller problems, and the vet is just treating the small things & not checking into whether there might be something larger going on here.

To make it easier, a list of my questions:

- Has the vet tested to determine the source of the blood for sure? What test was used, if so?
- What medication was used to treat for mites/fleas?
- What bedding is she on?
- What temperature is Trilo's cage at? Have you noticed any signs of a hibernation attempt? Cool belly, less activity, less eating, wobbly walking, etc.?
- How much experience does your vet have? Do they seem at all concerned that the bleeding issue is reoccurring numerous times now, or do they just want to keep giving her antibiotics?

What my plan of action would be:
- Keep her cage warm. Bump the temperature up a couple degrees unless she seems uncomfortable/too warm when you do.
- Get a fine needle aspiration done to determine the source of the blood.
- If the blood is uterine, get her spayed. If the blood is from the bladder, find out what the next course of action is to determine the root cause & what the treatment options could be.
- Change from wood bedding if she's on it, to prevent her from getting mites again.
- Make sure she's eating & drinking enough, syringe-feed if you have to.
- Notify the vet about the seizure episode and keep them updated on her condition.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

The vets said she has dealt with hedgehogs before but not the bleeding..the bleeding went for almost 3 months and came back..I have her on wood chip pings that one of my local pet shops use on their hedgehogs.the vet doesn't want to neuter trilo as she's afraid the anistetic might kill her and as she doesn't have any experience operating on hedgehogs..would u say it was because of the ear infection she had a seizure or was it a muscle spasm,she has be stretching too tonight I seen her twice .i really want this to be resolved for trilos sake..trilo isn't shaky only when she's scratching ..her cage temperature is about 28 degrees.i just don't know what to do anymore please help


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Maybe find another vet with more experience? Even if you have to go far. Being afraid of performing a needed surgery is not going to fix Trilo and sometimes when one problem is not resolved it can start a chain reaction and mess the whole system, whether it is due to the illness or the multiple medications.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

They said trilo is inbred so could have so many other things wrong inside


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

The only exotic vets is about 3 hours from me ..and I don't drive and my mom is the only other driver and she is a career for sick aunt .. The vets did say before she could get advice and open trilo up and see what the problem is..but that's a big risk


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

You might want to read this

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/#/forumsite/20593/topics/122042?page=1

Their vet didn't have experience but was willing to learn and take advise from another vet. 
Aye you can talk to your vet and see if there is a possibility for him/her to help Trilo?

Giving medication after medication to treat symptoms is not fair nor ethic.

Maybe you can find someone else who can take you to the other vet? How old are you?

You should also answer Lily'sm questions so you can get better advise from more experienced hedgie owners.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What did they give her for the mites and fleas? Was it an injection? If the bleeding keeps coming back its most likely from her uterus and she will need to be spayed or she could end up bleeding to death. Anesthetic can be dangerous but so it losing that much blood.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Guys I'm gonna get the vet to do a fine needle draw,I just want to know what's involved in this ,will it hurt trilo?im pretty sure it's her uterus as when she has a wee I see the wee comes first and then the blood ,any ideas ?i definitely want to get this sorted,weather I have to travel 3 hours it's all for trilo and I want her to have a great life


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Nikki:the fleas and mites was a cat spot on treatment


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

The fine needle draw is exactly what it sounds like: they're going to use a needle to draw urine from her bladder. Since hedgehogs tend to ball up, more than likely they'll have to put her under to do it. Since she'll be out when it happens, she won't feel it, but I wouldn't be surprised if she's sore for a bit after. 

From everything you've described so far in your previous thread, I really think she needs a spay, so be prepared for that, and discuss that with the vet. Hopefully the results of drawing urine will point to something else easier to treat, but I prefer to assume the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

My vet isn't very confident on doing the operation on trilo so I'm gonna see what she says and she may be able to get some advice from the vet that does


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Also trilo is still scratching so much and keeps having these muscle spasms or seizures what could it be caused by


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It's pretty much impossible for us to say what its caused by. I think you need to try to find a different vet to see her or at the very least get her back into the vet that already saw her. You can't keep putting this off.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't think her vet is knowledgeable, seems like the vet is the one putting it off and only handling symptoms. 

The owner seems young and has to rely on her mom for transportation. I don't know of any other ideas to help Trilo


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm definitely not the one putting it off if get it done and sorted now if I could


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm getting worried about the seizures or spasms she's having now but it only seems to happen when she's scratching or straining,I know if I ring my vet that she will say there's nothing she can do I just need advice on what it could be


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Also I was thinking about the treatment for fleas and mites and I think she gave her spot on I recently read that it can be deadly to hedgehogs,would this cos the spasms


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

This is what it was called, is it safe?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have never heard of it being used on hedgehogs before, Ivermec or Ivermectin is dangerous for hedgehogs but that's not what the Advantage is. You need to find a new vet and if your parents aren't willing to take her to a new vet, no matter the distance, then you need to consider rehoming her to someone that can get her the medical treatment she needs.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Why the **** would I rehouse her?shes getting the care the vet thinks she needs there's nothing more I can do but listen to the vets advice,do u not think I'm upset enough without having to think about rehoming her,I literally nursed her back from deaths door and I'm doing everything in my power to get her health right!


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Btw I didn't swear there it's this thing


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

And I know it's only your advice and I appreciate u want the best for trilo but so do I I'm so attached and want the best for her and I'm going to do everything in my power to get her right again


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Nikki suggested rehoming because the vet you have seems to not know anything about hedgehogs and refuses to treat her because she is afraid of killing her and since you can't get Trilo to an experience vet if is better for her to be with someone who is willing to care properly for her. Vets are not gods and they sometimes don't know better than other people with more experiences even without the vet degree.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

And I appreciate that a lot .i have to ring the vets tomorrow to see what she says about the seizures or muscle spasms because I'm get very scared now .
I will get her to contact the vet with more experience with hedgehogs to see what she says


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Also, you are Trillos voice. You have to speak for her. Is there any way you can see the vet that is advising the vet you've been seeing? 

The vet your seeing is either dragging their feet, isn't experienced in hedgehogs, or isn't aware of what is actually going on. Two of those issues are totally in your control. One is only partially in your control. If the vet isn't experienced in hedgehogs and isn't being proactive about getting Trillo the care she needs, it's your job to find a vet that is willing to do that. If it's a case of the vet dragging her feet, a simple calm reminder of who is paying the bills often can fix that. If the vet isn't aware of what's going on with Trillo, remember that Trillo can't speak for herself and the doctor doesn't know what they aren't told.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Guys I'm trying to find fruit and vegetables trilo will like 
Is tomatoes ok to feed her?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Melissaginty13 said:


> Guys I'm trying to find fruit and vegetables trilo will like
> Is tomatoes ok to feed her?


No

Go to the diet part of the forum and read the sticky of treats, it has all the information you need.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What did the vet say about the seizures?


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

She said its cos of her being inbred and ino it's not because of that its the flea and tick resolution she gave her and because of that I've been searching for other vets that may have abit more experience than her in exotic animals,trilo had a very bad seizure a minute ago and she got sick which she had never done..I've been ringing the vets all week and I'm gonna ring another one tomorrow 
I really hope this is resolved once and for all for trilos sake and if he's confident about the operation in gonna let him do it,it seemed everything was going away and she just got really sick all of a sudden I'm so scared now..what can I do if she keeps having the seizures to help her ?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The only thing you can do is get her to a vet. Don't worry about giving her new treats or foods or anything right now. Your primary concern here is to get her healthy. She really needs a knowledgeable vet ASAP, not the one you've been using. That one doesn't seem to really have a clue what they're doing, and that's not fair to you or Trilo. You need to find a way to get her to the vet you mentioned that would be able to do the spay. They should be able to help with the seizures as well. 

Honestly, at this point, please get her to that vet (or another knowledgeable one) in the next couple days, or seriously consider finding someone who can do this. I know you love her, but she's been having health issues for two months now and you've been unable to get her the vet care she needs. I recognize that it's not all your fault - it's not your fault that you have limited transportation or that the vet you've been seeing doesn't know what they're doing. But it doesn't change the fact that Trilo isn't getting what she needs, and that's not fair to her. If you can't do it, you need to find someone who can, for Trilo's sake.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

It's currently 3.30 am here first thing in the morning I'm gonna ring another vet.ill give u an update on if I get one that actually has a clue on hedgehogs..that's the thing there are limited options in Ireland on exotic pets I've been looking everywhere for an experienced one


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

And it was definitely a seizure as her eyes were rolling and she got sick green stuff


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

It may or may not be a seizure. I did have an inbred boy who had them, it was horrible. But we got him on anti-seizure medication that helped a lot. However, if your Trilo is so inbred as to have the same issues, she will not live that long. It is a sign of severe neurological issues in the hedgehog. 

To diagnose a seizure, a vet would need to see all three steps of one, either in person or on video. 
The three stages of a seizure
Aura – The start of a partial seizure. ...
Ictus – Meaning stroke or attack, ictus is another word for the physical seizure.
Postictal – Meaning after the attack, postictal refers to the aftereffects of the seizure, e.g., arm numbness, loss of consciousness, partial paralysis, etc.

If all three stages are not present, it could be mini strokes, or something else.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Well it looks like she can't stand up and it lasts for a few seconds it looks like a muscle spasm and her eyes are rolling.i got the list of medication off the vet and turns out she gave her stronghold which is invermectin..she never had these seizures before the stronghold ..

Update:found another vets ,turns out she has cancer in her uterus ..the vet didn't hold back and is giving the op tomorrow please guys pray for her she's my baby and I love her so much ,I know it's all for trilo and she's gonna suffer if I don't get it done now it was the hardest thing leaving her..but I know it's for the best
Thanks for ur advice guys
I'll give ye an update as soon as I have one..


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so glad you found a vet who's comfortable with doing the procedure!! I'll be sending good thoughts to you and Trilo tomorrow.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Stronghold is the European/international version of Revolution, so not Ivermectin. That being said it doesn't mean an animal can't get issues from Stronghold/Revolution of course. However, with everything else going on, it's highly likely it's caused by something else (like the cancer). I'm hoping the surgery will help & she will feel better soon!


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah as much as it hurt me leaving she is suffering leaving her like this..thanks a lot let's hope it's positive news tomorrow I just wish I found this vet a lot earlier


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

The vet said it could be caused by cancer or stronghold can cause seizures as well but not this long..I really hope she gets through this she's.a little fighter


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Update:a bit of positive news:trilo had the operation and today around 3 turns out she actually did have cancer in her uterus and the vet removed it.he said he was really happy with her recovery and I can collect her tomorrow,I really can't wait to pick her up and today was one of the hardest days for me.
Let's hope this is the end of the blood and the start of a better life for trilo


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm glad everything went well and hopefully you learn to listen to people with more experience and if something else happens Trillo won't have to suffer like she has all this time.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah and I was trying so hard to get trilo right I just guess I listened to the vet for her opinion which was completely stupid but thank god I found a reliable vet


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Updateicked trilo up and she is a lot brighter than what she has been..I asked about the seizures they said she didn't have any while she was there so hopefully there gone now but I'll keep my eye on her just in case they come back
So happy to have her home,the vet did sho me her uterus and it was very inflamed so I see what caused the pain
Let's hope that WAs the last of trilo being sick


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's wonderful news.  I hope Trilo heals up quickly and stays healthy for you for a while now!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Glad to hear the surgery went well, hope she'll have a speedy recovery!



Artemis-Ichiro said:


> I'm glad everything went well and hopefully you learn to listen to people with more experience and if something else happens Trillo won't have to suffer like she has all this time.


Okay, I know I can be blunt and straightforward but this is just unnecessary mean.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm only 18 so in all honesty I'm gonna take advice from the vet I thought was right for trilo,I definitely have learned from my mistakes and know for the future,


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

It's normal for people to trust their vet more than random people on the internet, unfortunately these animals are not very well known and even an exotic vet doesn't always have a lot of knowledge (some have never treated a hedgehog before). So with this species it's sometimes better to trust the online community, but like you say you know what to do now in case something happens in the future. For now I hope you won't need the vet anytime soon!

Having a good, experienced vet is really important imo but it can be really difficult to find one. Esp. if you are a relatively new or inexperienced owner you sometimes simply don't know if a vet is knowledgeable or not.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The way I see it. This community is awesome with health issues in the fact that it gives you a starting point. It gives you the ability to have suggestions and ideas to bounce off a vet.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah I really appreciate everyone's opinion and I know that I should have listened to ye in the first place but I was fooled into thinking my vet was reliable because she did stop the bleeding for a while,I knew in my own heart I couldn't keep getting her antibiotics so that's when I decided it's just going to get worse and she might die anyway with blood loss so just take a risk for trilos sake,and I guess I wasn't brave enough to take that chance at the beginning,I definitely trust the new vet I found and it's only one hour from me,
I definitely like having you guys opinion as I do think ye would have good experience in these situations and I know I should have taken ye up on yer advice for trilos sake but it's not always that easy
I definitely know for the future,I just really hope trilo stays healthy but I can definitely see she is a much happier hedgehog and I'm so happy I went through with the operation .


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

twobytwopets said:


> The way I see it. This community is awesome with health issues in the fact that it gives you a starting point. It gives you the ability to have suggestions and ideas to bounce off a vet.


Obviously, but sometimes an online community can recognize an inexperienced vet while the pet owner doesn't always see it. And then it depends on the vet whether they are open to suggestions/willing to learn or not, and up to the owner if they want a 2nd opinion somewhere else or if they stay with this vet.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I totally agree, we can't make decisions for people and a major sign of a good vet, at least in my opinion, is how willing they are to listen to the person who spends their time with the animal.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

I just need some information,
Trilo can't use the wheel as she's blind how can I teach her,also I know I can't teach her yet until her stitches are out but how long should I leave it before I do ?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You need to ask your vet how long to wait. The length of time to keep the wheel out can vary with the type of incision, the type of sutures and other factors from the surgery. She should figure it out by herself, I had a blind girl and she had no problems with wheeling.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Guys she's still having the fits or seizures 
The vets said she never had them while she was there so I just wonder if it's something I'm doing wrong,I thought while she was recovering I'd put the heat pad and light on as the temperature goes up to about 29 with the two on with just the light it's 27..would the heat cause the seizures..I'm going to ring the vets if it happens again and see what he says but it just makes me wonder why she never had them at the vets and she is here
Any ideas guys?


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

It looks like she had no control over her body and she also poops while doing it..it's very scary


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Personally I wouldn't wait for it to happen again to phone the vet. Waiting for another episode doesn't do anyone any good. Give them as many details as possible. If she has another one, see if you can get a video of it.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

I think it started when i put extra heat in because she was sick and I read thy are colder when there sick..I actually got a video of her doing it also the vet seen her do it.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Can to much heat cause her to fit ?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

A lot of excess heat can cause seizures. 29 degrees Celsius is only 84 degrees Fahrenheit. That is warm, but not what I would call excessive at all. 
Your bumping the heat with a heating pad, is the 29 degrees the air temperature or is that the temperature of where she is actually laying down?


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a thermometer were she sleeps ,it's a reptile heating pad and it does get quite hot ,I actually think these seizures started when I put the extra heat in ..the vets had just a heat pad in with her and she never had any while she was there,


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

I also have the home heating on and she's got blankets over her


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

A hedgehog shouldn't be on a reptile heating pad, they are dangerous because they can easily overheat the hedgehog or even cause burns.

A proper heating set up is for example a ceramic heat emitter plugged into a thermostat, which controls the temperature. It will heat the air of the cage, which is what hedgehogs need. 

Either way whatever you use you will always need a thermometer to measure the exact temperature of the cage. For now I'd take out the heating pad, make sure the cage stays warm enough (put the thermometer in there) by heating the house to a minimum of 75F until you can get new heating equipment.

Edit: what has the vet said about the seizures? 
Is there a way to upload the video so we could see it?


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a che ,it's a red light one right and there's heat coming out of it.i don't know how to upload a video,the vet said he was concerned about I as he thinks the cancer might have got in the brain,but he doesn't think that now after operating on her..it's weird how she never had any in the vets when they only had a heat pad with her so I think I maybe over heating her


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Or here is another scenario, she has a post-op infection that could be the cause of this seizure.
If your "CHE" is the red light kind, it isn't a che, its a lightbulb.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

That's not a CHE. A CHE is a ceramic heat emitter which only emits heat, not light. The red lights aren't suitable for hedgehogs because they emit light as well, which can mess up the hedgehog's internal clock. It can cause them to stay asleep during the night because the lamp is emitting light.

Try removing the heat pad to see if it makes a difference?
Did they take x-rays of her?


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

No she had the seizures since I bought her to the vet that didn't have a clue ..she did give her a different antibiotic so that could be a problem..what does a che look like please


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

No they never did X-rays on her ,I need a picture of the che so I can get it


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

I have taken the heat pad out...why would she need an X-ray for ?


----------



## Leeloosmommy (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello! here is a link to a che:

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/ceramic_heater.php


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Sometimes you can see tumours/cancer on x-ray or scans. Not always though, but that's why I thought they might have taken them.

CHE looks like this (they can be white or black) http://www.reptilebasics.com/images/products/ch150.jpg make sure you get a special CHE fixture though because regular plastic ones can melt


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

What type of heating setting do you have? You mentioned a light, is it a CHE? Does your heating setting emits light? Do you have a thermostat? A light cycle on a timer?


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

I'll get one tomorrow thanks guys,I can't believe many people made me get the wrong heat source.i was told by 2 different pet shops to get the reptile heat pad and the red light,,

As for the X-ray the vet just asked me the symptoms and felt her stomach and knew straight away he felt a mass in her reproductive organs..

I just really hope the seizures are to do with to much heat ..if she has another one tonight I'll bring her to the vets tomorrow morning


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

What's a light cycle timer?do I need one if I get the che?


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

A light on a timer to make a light cycle. Any lamp will do and they make light timers for things like Christmas lights. Hedgehogs need 12-14 hours of light a day to make sure their body doesn't think it's winter and try to hibernate. We use lamps to make sure the light stays constant even on stormy or cloudy days.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Would this one do


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

This


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/Flukers-Ceramic-Heat-Emitter-Reptiles/dp/B0002DHO7C

You also need a thermostat


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

I have the holder So I will just get the light in the morning..I took The heat mat out and she seems fine..


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Make sure the "holder" you have is for CHE or it can melt. Don't forget the thermostat, it will control the temperature so the heat Che is only on when needed to keep a stable temperature


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah it's a creamatic one I have,yeah I'll ask the petshop for the thermostat as well 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Guys this is a different story from the heat

I took trilo out to clean her feet up abit and when I put her back in she ran as if she was afraid of something,I seen her do this before I just want to know what would cause it?


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Ok got them ?


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

The pet shop didn't have any thermostats..what type would I need ?can I use any ?can I have a picture?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002C...thermostat&dpPl=1&dpID=51eOOkiU+kL&ref=plSrch

I'm not sure if you can get the exact same one there, but here it is so you can get an idea, it's very important.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

How does that control the temperature tho..also is 40 watts enough heat cos I put it the bulb in about 2 hours ago and the temperature is only 22.9 degrees.will it get hotter?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You also need to use an enclosed lamp fixture, not a wire one like you have. A solid fixture will direct the heat down into the cage much much better. The CHE should also be in the middle of the cage so the whole cage is heated evenly.

The thermostat works by turning the CHE one and off as needed to hold the temperature steady. You plug the cord for the CHE into the thermostat.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

I can't get that thermostat here anymore that would do the same thing


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Will this do the same thing


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Is it dangerous to use the che without a thermostat until I get one?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes, without a thermostat the CHE will just continue to put out heat with nothing to turn it off. I wouldn't use the CHE without a thermostat.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Guys trilo has very bad dry flaky skin,what can I do to help this she's always scratching..I know it's not fleas or mites as she was treated and I can see the flakes of skin,Is coconut oil safe for her or is there any spray I could get her.thanks


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

Maybe try buying Aveeno oatmeal wash and make sure it is unscented. Then add a few drops of olive oil to it. Also use a very very soft tooth brush on her quills to remove any stuff stuck on. 

Teddy has had dry skin from not being bathed in his life when I got him. He was very smelly and very dirty. His skin itched a lot. I worried it was mites. But after I gave him a very gentle bath he felt so much better. No more itching. And vet said he was great, no mites. Sometimes their skin just gets dirty.


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah I just absolutely hate giving her baths as she hates them,I have tried aveeno wash but it didn't work,I heard something about coconut oil I just don't know if it's OK for hedgehogs


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Guys I'm debating weather or not to get trilo a new cage
Should I stick with a rabbit cage or is a glass tank better ?
I'm doing this as her cage now is getting cold and I need to place the che in the middle of her cage and I can't do it with the cage she has now.
Your advice is appreciated


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Melissaginty13 said:


> Guys I'm debating weather or not to get trilo a new cage
> Should I stick with a rabbit cage or is a glass tank better ?
> I'm doing this as her cage now is getting cold and I need to place the che in the middle of her cage and I can't do it with the cage she has now.
> Your advice is appreciated


Glass tank as a fish tank is a no no. Other kind I don't know


----------



## Melissaginty13 (Dec 8, 2015)

No not a fish tank a reptile tank?


----------



## JaredM (Apr 11, 2015)

Glass tanks do not provide adequate ventilation and one large enough for a hedgehog would be very, very expensive.


----------

